# sausage stuffer as a fruit press



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 18, 2016)

For my salami I ordered a sausage stuffer. I realize that this can be doubled up as a fruit press. Its not overly big, but when I pull the straining bag from the fermentation bucket, I'll be able to get the last of the concentrated juices from the bag. Gots to be better then using my hands. 

Maybe I'll be making cider this year.


----------



## TonyR (Apr 19, 2016)

Should work. I use my sausage grinder to grind pear's and apples for cider before using my grape press.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 19, 2016)

It should work by I would be concerned about getting that stuffer really clean. I am sure that the nasties that thrive on raw meat would not so your wine any good.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 19, 2016)

JohnT said:


> It should work by I would be concerned about getting that stuffer really clean. I am sure that the nasties that thrive on raw meat would not so your wine any good.



With my cast iron grinder it is a concern. The stuffers are polished stainless steel, so are a cinch to clean up. At least in theory; the stuffer doesn't show till late tomorrow. I want it now!


----------



## Mismost (Apr 19, 2016)

I have one of the OLD cast iron Enterprise stuffer...it has a "false bottom plate" that is a huge help when pressing fruit....maybe you can cobble something up for your new stuffer....they do work good...they will press fruit almost dry! Frankly, I use mine more these days as a decoration because it is huge, old, a PITA to clean, and I can stuff faster using my meat grinder! When it was all I had, it worked great if you had someone to crank the handle while you feed the casings and rolled the sausage up.

Side note....we still haven't made sausage this year...was looking at the calendar and it may be June before we have the time...too late to do much smoking, much less get it eaten up before next hunting season! I'm sitting here actually thinking about having our local meat market make our sausage this year...after 20 years, it's just hard to get my mind around that idea. However, the older I get, it seems these 150 pound batches of sausage are a lot less fun!

OHHH...splash a little wine in your sausage. About 10 years ago we started mixing our spices with store bought jug wines...much better than water...the added liquid helps spread the spices around the meat (as does my 20# batch motorized meat mixer...no more frozen hands) and it helps the meat "dough up" faster. stuff easier, and while the product does NOT taste like wine, there is a little something extra in the flavor department.


----------



## davemo (Apr 19, 2016)

Ya know i have been pondering this as well. I have a 15 pound vertical stuffer that i have been thinking of using as a press. I think having a false bottom and containing your fruit in a fine mesh fermentation bag may be the way to go.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 23, 2016)

I use my Enterprise cast iron press with the false bottom and a fine mesh bag for the fruit. Works great.


----------



## TonyR (Apr 23, 2016)

Just got to remember, depending on the type of fruit. If its hard you will have to grind it up before you can press it.


----------

